# 27 weeks pregnant...



## charlieann94 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hey guys! 

So, I'm officially 27 + 1 weeks pregnant and I'm starting to get more and more nervous. My insulin requirements have more or less quadrupled in a week and I'm only just starting to gain control again. I was around 78% in target but dropped to 70% with all the aggro. My diabetes consultant wasn't too concerned and I'm seeing them on Wednesday so hopefully things will be even more settled then. I also have my first growth scan on the 17th and I was wondering what to expect there. I have an appointment to see an obstetrician after. I also have Ulcerative colitis and an ileostomy so they said they wouldn't do a C-section unless it was an emergency and they would have the highest qualified person to do that and the IBD team on standby. BUT, I feel I would rather have a c-section than be put into a situation where it may be an emergency. There seems to be more control over it if done this way. Then, I'm also worrying about all the extra insulin I'm having to take to stay in range - does this impact the baby? And I read somewhere that baby's blood sugars will be low after birth if your sugars are high? I think I'm starting to go into panic mode as I haven't got long left! They said they won't let me go past 16th October. 

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 8, 2022)

Hello and congratulations! I have a 2 year old and a 3 week old, so have done this twice. 

In my experience of the growth scans, the sonographer or midwife measure the head, tummy and femur, check the placenta blood flow and heart rate and measure amniotic fluid, they tell you all us fine and write a report then you wait for 2 hours for the consultant to tell you everything is fine, which you already knew.... But it is lovely to see the baby lots. I saw the obstetrics and diabetes consultants at each appointment and they sometimes reviewed CGM results and suggested changes to doses. 

Don't worry about the amount of extra insulin, just take what you need to keep bg as good as you can. It can harm the baby if you have high bg so just take whatever you need for good control. 

My 1st baby had a few hypos after birth, they measure bg before the 2nd and 3rd feeds and if low monitor some more and may give glucose or ask you to give formula. I had a planned C section both times due to fibroids and this can delay milk coming in. I expressed colostrum from 37 weeks which was given through a syringe when they were to sleepy to suckle. With my 2nd my milk came in quicker and hypos were avoided. 

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Inka (Aug 8, 2022)

@charlieann94 You’re doing well   It’s natural to lose control a little at stages of the pregnancy. That’s how you know changes are needed. You’re right at the point that insulin resistance ramps up big-time. My insulin quadrupled too. That’s all normal. Look on it as a sign everything is going well and the hormones are doing what they should

@Pigeon has given excellent information about the growth scans above so I won’t add anything to that except to say that I too found all the appointments reassuring. I had excellent care and really felt looked after.

I thought my OB would say I’d be better off with a C Section for my last pregnancy but she actually told me the opposite! She said it was better for baby to have a natural birth _if that was possible _and so she wouldn’t be arranging a routine C section. I was induced and gave birth naturally, and my other two babies were born naturally too. Be guided by your team. If someone _needs_ a C section then that’s great but if you don’t, it’s best not to have one. 

Please don’t be scared of a normal birth. You’ll be closely monitored and supported. I listened to some Hypnobirthing podcasts which were relaxing. I also read a book called Active Birth, which was empowering.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 9, 2022)

The extra insulin won't harm baby, so take what you need. 
Also extra glucose doesn't harm them if not high for long periods of time and 70% in range is great for pregnancy. 

I did read that all babies, even those form non-diabetic mums have lows after birth, its a huge deal being born and being out of the womb. 

Everything @Pigeon said plus it is so wonderful seeing baby at this stage, the scans are amazing, take that as a huge plus and try to enjoy them. 

You have done amazing and you are nearly there now.


----------



## charlieann94 (Aug 10, 2022)

Thank you so much for your replies! I just feel so guilty when my blood sugar is high even for a short while. Need to remember I'm at the final push now!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 11, 2022)

Short periods won’t hurt baby. They love the great glucose and eat it all up. That’s why we get bigger babies. So try not to worry about it too much. Like you say your nearly there and just increase the insulin as you need to.

I was measuring 2 weeks bigger in fluid because she just ate it all up. And then she was 6 lb 4 at 34 weeks so she was huge


----------



## Inka (Aug 11, 2022)

Just to add that big babies are more common but not a given. My last baby was less than 7lbs at birth.There’s a wide variation

These last few weeks will go quickly @charlieann94 Use the time to get prepared as life with a baby is pretty full-on and you’ll be short on time in the early weeks. Get your birth plan ready, your hospital bag, things in the house ready, and get your freezer filled, get lots of snacks in. After delivery, your insulin needs drop right down. Mine were 25% less than normal. I also found I had to eat extra carbs (with no bolus). Lots of hypo stuff and things like flapjacks, cereal bars, cake bars, etc, make handy and quick snacks. Obviously do all these things slowly over the coming weeks. At the moment concentrate on keeping cool - literally!


----------

